# Trial Buffal Sch Club - June 1 & 2



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Anyone going to this?? I think Caja's Mom is doing an AD with Panther....I am taking Komet up to meet his dad's owner....

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Wish I could be there, to meet Trish and Panther and Errow, and get a chance to visit with Heiko again... Have fun!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is it at, Lee?


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

might be a smaller turn out since it's the same weekend as the WUSV qualifier.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would love to come out and if I can get my advanced license by then I definitely will!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

ramgsd said:


> might be a smaller turn out since it's the same weekend as the WUSV qualifier.


We had to reschedule our trial because of this. 

What is Caja's mom and Panther doing cheating on us in Buffalo?! (kidding, kidding...we aren't doing an AD at our rescheduled one  )


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Doing an AD in mid-July wasn't high on my list of things to do this year.
Then of course it looks like it is going to be super hot anyway. Fun, Fun...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Buffalo Schutzhund Club in Amherst NY....going to take Komet to meet his dad!

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Anyone going to this?? I think Caja's Mom is doing an AD with Panther....I am taking Komet up to meet his dad's owner....
> 
> Lee


If you go, I'll be driving out to meet you with Nala. It's probably too late to enter for AD or Open but I would love to meet you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Oh - I am going!!! I have never been up since the K litter was born and would like to meet with Richard (and hopefully Radek is there too!!!) so we can mess around with Komet! I stay at Trish and Kevin's which is very close by...hope to get there late Friday afternoon

It is a trial, not a show...so no "open" class - but you could PROBABLY get in for the AD - do you have scorebook??? Not sure how that works with scorebook on Pink Papers! Judge is Heiko Grube....who your dad might know?

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They are offering an AD?! Oh this may change things.... 

I don't think the Regionals here in June are offering one.....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Oh - I am going!!! I have never been up since the K litter was born and would like to meet with Richard (and hopefully Radek is there too!!!) so we can mess around with Komet! I stay at Trish and Kevin's which is very close by...hope to get there late Friday afternoon
> 
> It is a trial, not a show...so no "open" class - but you could PROBABLY get in for the AD - do you have scorebook??? Not sure how that works with scorebook on Pink Papers! Judge is Heiko Grube....who your dad might know?
> 
> Lee


Ah, ok. Good to know. 
Not sure if I'm going to be there for both days, since I wouldn't know where to stay over but I'll definitely be there for one of them. Let me know which day is better for you and that's the day I'll come.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Pretty sure the AD is going to be run Saturday evening. The rest of the titles on Sunday. I have talked to Ken a few times this week about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This stinks...everyone will be there and DD has SAT's this Saturday so I can't come!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Lee and I will be around on Sunday too. I don't think the judge is getting in until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really? It's only a 3.5 hour drive so I could make it by afternoon.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Caja's Mom said:


> Doing an AD in mid-July wasn't high on my list of things to do this year.
> Then of course it looks like it is going to be super hot anyway. Fun, Fun...


Yes, the irony is that this weekend will probably be hotter than in July!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Really? It's only a 3.5 hour drive so I could make it by afternoon.


Same here. It's only a three hour drive to Bufallo. By the way, I'm going to be easily found. Just look for the most ******* truck. You will know what I'm talking about once you see it. :rofl:


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

HA HA, Figures it turns out to be just like July temp wise. The forecast seems to have changed quite a bit for Sunday though barely mid 70's.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

12 miles in the rain!! Judge Heiko G rode a bike with the two dogs.....Panther got hers with ease and Komet Wolfstraum now can add the AD too! Dad's owner Richard, Buffalo club's training director took Komet....

Lee


----------

